# Ogólne > Badania >  Opis zdjęcia a tkanki miękkie.

## Nie zarejestrowany

W marcu miałam uraz przodostopia, nie było pęknięcia ani niczego takiego, po prostu stłuczenie, a raczej zmiażdżenie stopy. Od tamtego czasu powstał mi niebolący guzek na kości z którym udałam się do ortopedy. Dzięki kontrolnemu rtg lekarz zobaczył jeszcze coś. Opisał to jako "wzmożony cień tkanek miękkich przodostopia lewego" po czym skierował mnie na usg tkanek miękkich, które będę miała w lipcu. Co może oznaczać ten opis? Czy ten wzmożony cień to może być coś poważnego?

----------

